# Sunday Hunting in Connecticut



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Actually, don't be too quick to shoot down the efforts of NRA-ILA. I understand your consternation with this, but, the more numbers of hunters you have on your side, the better off you will be..... The larger issue seems to be the Environmental wackos and antis putting the kibash on the efforts. Gotta get them the heck out of the equation. Big time... This should also be not limited to private lands. State lands, too should be permitted, with Sunday hunting in State Parks at the discretion of the parks folks. 

As an FYI, IN NYS, we have had SUnday bowhunting for quite a while (except in many State Parks). We recently added Sunday Hunting to regular season and extended seasons (@ 10 yrs ago). What did this accomplish for hunters? In terms of increasing harvest - nothing. In terms of incresing participation - nothing, in terms of stopping the declines in hunter numbers - nothing.

It sure is good to have, but, in reality...... the only folks who actually capitalize on this are the dedicated hunters to begin with, which is certainly good, but it is surpising how many do not take advantage of this day. Probably something to do with the little woman and the kids..... WIFE is a 4-letter word


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Doc is "on" again*

While I understand the traditional family and religous reasons for staying home on Sundays, I'll bet the malls and other recreational venues are open for everybodies' use. That is hypocracy. I believe the NRA was not being spiteful to bowhunters (not even a tiny part of their agenda), but realizing that your bill will get much more support with the numbers of gun hunters added to the bow only hunters. As a gun and bow hunter, I don't understand why a gun only hunter wouldn't support the archery only bill anyways, just to get it started, if nothing else. Good luck. If we in MN didn't have Sunday hunting, last fall would have been a bust, with all the required overtime Saturdays we worked.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Conn.*

Please let me bowhunt on Sundays! Please!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jun 21, 2004)

the BOD of the UBC met last night with the Coalition of CT Sportsmen and have a better understanding of the intent of the NRA's statement with regard to the all-implement Sunday hunting bill. By asking their memebership, the gun hunters, to call their reps and voice their objection to the bow only bill, they intended to impress upon the legislature that the all implements is a better bill from the perspective of herd reduction, and more in line with the gaol of the DEP. We agree with that in principal, but were taken aback by the language used in their notice as it was construed as divisive by many of our membership. The public hearing is tonight and we should have a better feel for the results next week.


----------



## Adkhunter (Jan 11, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> As an FYI, IN NYS, we have had SUnday bowhunting for quite a while (except in many State Parks). We recently added Sunday Hunting to regular season and extended seasons (@ 10 yrs ago). What did this accomplish for hunters? In terms of increasing harvest - nothing. In terms of incresing participation - nothing, in terms of stopping the declines in hunter numbers - nothing.
> 
> It sure is good to have, but, in reality...... the only folks who actually capitalize on this are the dedicated hunters to begin with, which is certainly good, but it is surpising how many do not take advantage of this day. Probably something to do with the little woman and the kids..... WIFE is a 4-letter word


You are right..on the large scale it may not show a huge increase to harvest numbers especially in the northern part of NY but in the south it surely helps out. 
I honestly think that not hunting a Sunday has anything to do with the wife and kids on a whole unless you are in the "belt" of the gospel of NY. 
Given the choice to hunt a Sunday or even part of a Sunday most hunters will jump all over it. 
I hope this Sunday thing goes through. Your harvest numbers will increase as will hunter satisfaction. That keeps hunters in the sport!
I will then buy a license in CT as well if this goes through.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*sunday*

any news??


----------



## MarinePride (Dec 4, 2005)

A lot of states don't allow Sunday hunting, including VA. It just doesn't make much sense to me. Most people are off the weekend and can only hunt on Saturday. It would do the sport of hunting a lot of good if we could do it on Sunday as well and make a weekend out of it. The real bazaar and insane thing is that you can FISH on Sunday! Fish are Gods creatures too!

I hunt private land and I should be allowed to do it on Sunday because it is private.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*just called the office......*

Just made a call.....said they were voting on it today....


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*I'm Sorry-in advance*



MarinePride said:


> I hunt private land and I should be allowed to do it on Sunday because it is private.


A little "off topic".

MarinePride, we should be very careful when referring to our perceived rights as landowners. I firmly believe the landowner should have many freedoms that are currently too restricted, BUT the taking of game on the property must be regulated much the same as game on public land, as all the wild game belongs to the public. This is the way conservation management was intended by our fathers of conservation. IMO, you should be allowed to hunt on Sundays, but NOT because you own the land that the critters are currently on. As a landowner, I find myself guilty of feeling the same as many with respect to who should pursue game on a given property, but feel ashamed when I realize that I'm thinking of hogging the oppertunity to myself. Ask me for permission to hunt on land that I hunt, treat my property with respect, and you will have your turn to hunt there.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

*Antis up in arms again*

Wednesday, March 29, 2006 
To the editor (Greenwich Time, Greenwich, CT):

Sunday hunting has always been illegal in Connecticut. This could change soon. SB-605 -- An Act Concerning Limited Hunting on Sunday (on private property with the owner's permission) -- just passed through the Legislature's Environment Committee in Hartford.

Right now, this would apply to bow-hunting only. But with a foot in the door, firearms could eventually be added. Right now, the purpose is to kill more deer (on baited sites). But in the future, the state Department of Environmental Protection could include other wildlife.

There is no minimum acreage requirement for bow-hunting. One can hunt on a "postage stamp." There is no required setback from homes or property lines, as with firearm hunting. It is silent and almost invisible; camouflage is worn, and a tree stand could be on a tree immediately adjacent to one's property. Notification of neighbors is not required. Residents would never know whether or which neighbors allow hunters onto their property.

Arrows do not respect boundaries, nor do injured or dying deer. No matter what readers may have been told, deer are not killed instantly. For every deer killed, another deer dies on someone else's property. Even those who don't allow hunters onto their property would be financially responsible for the removal of the carcass (unless it is dragged onto a public road).

Right now, residents may only have to worry about their safety Mondays through Saturdays, mid-September until the end of January.

Ninety-nine percent of Connecticut residents do not hunt. It is their right to know that, along with family, friends, and pets, they can enjoy at least one day -- Sunday -- without any fears of being disrupted, inconvenienced and exposed to hunting on a neighbor's property.

Readers should take a minute to call and/or write to state Sen. William H. Nickerson and their state representative (either Claudia "Dolly" Powers, Lile Gibbons or Livvy Floren) as soon as possible and ask them to vote no on Sunday hunting to reflect their rights and concerns as homeowners.

Natalie Jarnstedt

Greenwich


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Bill Status


Committee votes


People favoring and opposing


----------

